# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Sept. 23 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Blood drives BLOOD DRIVES: 10 a.m.-4 p.m. Sept. 24 and 10 a.m.-2 p.m. Sept. 25 at Lindenwood University, 209 S. Kingshighway in St. Charles; 3-7 p.m. Sept. 24 at Immanuel Lutheran Church, 115 S. Sixth St. in St. Charles; 8 a.m.-1 p.m. Sept. 27 at St. Elizabeth Ann Seton, 2 Seton Court in Harvester. Sponsored by the American Red Cross.View the full article


----------

